# ibook ne démarre plus et le ventilateur souffle en continu



## TyMor (15 Novembre 2007)

Depuis ce matin mon ibook ne veut plus s'allumer.

Lorsque je presse le bouton d'allumage, rien ne se passe, l'écran reste noir et il n'y a pas le "dong" qui retentit. La seule chose qui se produit est le ventilateur qui se déclenche et souffle tant que je n'enlève pas la batterie/débranche le secteur.

- J'ai essayé un reset pram, aucun effet;
- impossible d'insérer un CD dans le lecteur;
- pas de mode target possible.

Ca a peut être un rapport avec la MAJ 10.4.11 d'hier mais l'ibook avait correctement redemarré pour finaliser l'installation et j'avais pu l'utiliser toute la soirée.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu un souci similaire...? :rose:


----------



## TyMor (16 Novembre 2007)

Ca n'inspire pas grand monde apparemment 
Au del&#224; du fait de porter mon ibook au SAV (ce qui est pr&#233;vu), vous n'avez pas une petite id&#233;e d'o&#249;/de quel composant cela pourrait-il venir?


----------



## Tox (16 Novembre 2007)

Si c'est un 12", cela ressemble visiblement au probl&#232;me de puce graphique. Plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, si c'est un G4, alors cela peut provenir d'un probl&#232;me de soudure au niveau de la puce permettant l'alimentation de la puce graphique. Regarde d&#233;j&#224; cette page du forum pour te faire une id&#233;e.

Edit : Ne pas confondre pas la panne de l'iBook 12" G3 (calle sur la puce graphique) et la panne de l'iBook 12" G4 (calle sur la puce d'alimentation du G4).


----------



## TyMor (16 Novembre 2007)

Wouah, merci pour le lien 
La technique de l'ibook pincé par le coin gauche et tenu à bout de bras marche pour faire demarrer mon ibook.
Ca va me permettre de sauvegarder mes données, c'est déjà ça.

Sais tu quel est le coût de la réparation en SAV pour un tel problème ? (ibook G4 12").


----------



## pacis (16 Novembre 2007)

TyMor a dit:


> Wouah, merci pour le lien
> La technique de l'ibook pincé par le coin gauche et tenu à bout de bras marche pour faire demarrer mon ibook.
> Ca va me permettre de sauvegarder mes données, c'est déjà ça.
> 
> Sais tu quel est le coût de la réparation en SAV pour un tel problème ? (ibook G4 12").



oui   , entre 500 et 700 . Mais ne t'inquiètes pas , je ne te demanderai rien


----------



## pacis (16 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> ..... et la panne de l'iBook 12" G4 (calle sur la puce d'alimentation du G4).



tient, je ne connaissais pas !!


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2007)

pacis a dit:


> tient, je ne connaissais pas !!


Arf je me suis marché dessus ! Il fallait lire "puce d'alimentation de la carte graphique du G4" :rateau:


----------



## pacis (17 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Arf je me suis march&#233; dessus ! Il fallait lire "puce d'alimentation de la carte graphique du G4" :rateau:


c'est encore autre chose que je connaissais , &#224; savoir la VDDR ( la ram ) de la vid&#233;o ? ou la m&#234;me chose ?


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2007)

une petite reparation à la bougie ?


----------



## TyMor (17 Novembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> une petite reparation à la bougie ?



Mouais, quelques rétiences encore :rateau: 
D'ailleurs à part la phase d'allumage où il faut le pincer, l'ibook fonctionne tout à fait correctement ensuite... :mouais:


----------



## loran78 (18 Novembre 2007)

salut,

j'ai moi-meme acheté un macbook qui a r*efusé de démarrer après une MAJ *et ce, une semaine apres l'achat (juin2007).

le *disque dur a rendu l'ame*... un peu dur a avaler pour un *achat neuf*.

une semaine apres les 15 jours de SAV, cad 1 mois apres l'achat, le macbook a le meme probleme  : impossible de démarrer apres une MAJ.

15 jours de SAV et hop, on me* change ma RAM* cette fois et en plus je récupère  le macbook avec des *rayures et des morceaux de plastique en moins* !

voila voila en gros, en 1 mois, je l'ai eu 2 fois deux semaines entre les mains et a present j'ai un macbook qui plante toujours en plus d'etre abimé.

problemes de démarrage, coupures de son et depuis peu, il m'est *impossible d'envoyer des fichiers via le bluetooth *qui est pourtant actif (la finder ne s'ouvre pas pour pouvoir rechercher le fichier a envoyer).

bon, je ne dresse pas la liste des probleme, c'est pas le but.

c'est juste pour dire que apple c'est joli, mais pas plus fiable qu'un PC et qu'un probleme de démarrage peut venir de mille choses (j'en ai connu au moins 2 en 1 mois)

le SAV des revendeurs apple c'est tout pourri car il sont incompétents en plus d'etre odieux et le service commercial d'apple s'en fout totalement.

je sais, il ne faut pas faire de généralité bla bla ...

qui peut me dire ce que je peut faire pour avoir un ordi neuf qui fonctionne pour remplacer mon neuf qui marche pas ?

merci à tous


----------



## GrossePoupoule (19 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème que le logger de ce topic sur un iBook G4 12 pouces... sauriez-vous s'il est possible et mieux, s'il existe un tutorial pour faire la réparation soi-même avec de la patience et un fer à souder ??

Merci d'avance !!!


----------

